# If you are new to Delhi ...



## Ketaki (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are an expat who has recently moved to Delhi then I can help help you get accustomed to the Delhi way of living In a day. I will take you to different Delhi markets and help you get things as a local would do. 

Do write to me if you are interested in taking a tour of Delhi.


----------



## M!les (Feb 23, 2013)

Ketaki said:


> If you are an expat who has recently moved to Delhi then I can help help you get accustomed to the Delhi way of living In a day. I will take you to different Delhi markets and help you get things as a local would do.
> 
> Do write to me if you are interested in taking a tour of Delhi.


I'm interested in taking a tour  will be living here for the next 3 months and potentially longer


----------



## Ketaki (Jan 18, 2013)

*Delhi shopping*

Hello 

Please mail me your requirement and I can help you out with shopping in Delhi. Yu can call me at _/snip_

Warm regards,

Ketaki


----------



## M!les (Feb 23, 2013)

Ketaki said:


> Hello
> 
> Please mail me your requirement and I can help you out with shopping in Delhi. Yu can call me at /snip
> 
> ...


What's your email address? It won't let me send private mail here


----------



## Ketaki (Jan 18, 2013)

Please search for Delhi shopping tour and you will find my contact information there. This forum won't let me share my email or phone number here. 

Warm regards,

Ketaki


----------



## Peter manutd (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

I need 4 more members for my football team for a 6 a side league in Vasant Kunj – we are 4 members already – 2 expats and 2 indians, but we want to make a team of 8. The cost for 5 weeks is Rs.2500 and it starts March 5th and we play every Tuesday between 8 and 10pm . You get a t-shirt and there is a fun social afterwards in Underdoggs. Let me know if interested to join my team in the Social Sports League.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## ammybenj (Jul 11, 2015)

Good to know that people are interested, After monsoon maybe I'll plan a trip with friends. I appreciate your approach and will definitely reply again before t come.


----------

